# When did you have your first crush?



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

Weird question, I know. I had mine just recently. For 7 months. Then I didn't like him anymore.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

Celebrity Crush? I was like 11. George Clooney on ER lol


Real life Crush? Umm maybe around the same age, a boy named Damian in school.


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

@MNM In preschool I used to have a friend named Damian! (Not sure how I remembered that.)


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

@Sheska Woah.. that's a long time to have a crush!  and it's sad that he had died..


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

When I was 13, I met a girl in Nimbuzz app and she was my first crush.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had crushes since i was young. Usually musicians. Even a particularly embarrassing phase when i loved Kevin from the backstreet boys. in fact he may have begun my love of facial hair. Odd to think of 12, 13 yr old me crushing on an almost 30 yr old. Ewww boy band marketing.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Probably in elementary school. There were lots of cute boys in my grade. But even then no one liked me or talked to me.


----------



## Sundrop (Oct 13, 2011)

First crush was a neighbour when I was about 10, he was also my first kiss but that was gross and I think is one of the many reasons why I'm traumatised when it comes to intimate stuff like that xD My first *girl* crush was 12, and I literally soaked my shirt crying, cause I didn't want to be gay (conservative society). Since growing older, I've had less depressing crush moments.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I was a little kid and I had a "crush" on my older brother's friend.

I say "crush" in quotes, because I did think he was cute, but for some reason I had the impression that I was supposed to express a crush on a boy, so I kind of exaggerated the whole thing. :blank It wasn't until quite recently that I realized why I felt the need to play up this crush, as well as why it felt so fake in retrospect. (I'm asexual, and while I do get romantic feelings for guys, I don't feel like gushing over how "cuuuuuuute" they are like most of my peers did/do. I got some weird looks in school, for example, when I didn't crush on and didn't even know the names of members of boy bands, so again, in an attempt not to seem defective, I learned their names and picked a "favorite" boy and put posters on my walls, even though I just liked their music and didn't care for the boys themselves. :/ That got tiring pretty fast so I soon gave it up, people thought I was weird anyway, plus the boy band that was hot one minute was lame the next and I kept losing track of who I was supposed to find cute. :roll )

I get crushes quite easily nowadays (based mostly on personality and sometimes a little bit on looks), but I never dare express them anymore, they're never reciprocated and I don't want to offend guys because I'm old and really not attractive. ops Plus the vast majority of people aren't into asexuals.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't remember but I was really young. 2nd grade max. I made the mistake of telling family members about it and they made a scene out of it and embarrassed me. I kind of doubt that was the reason I developed such a fear of females I'm attracted to but it sure didn't help.


----------



## Tiktos9 (May 20, 2017)

tehuti88 said:


> I was a little kid and I had a "crush" on my older brother's friend.
> 
> I say "crush" in quotes, because I did think he was cute, but for some reason I had the impression that I was supposed to express a crush on a boy, so I kind of exaggerated the whole thing. :blank It wasn't until quite recently that I realized why I felt the need to play up this crush, as well as why it felt so fake in retrospect. (I'm asexual, and while I do get romantic feelings for guys, I don't feel like gushing over how "cuuuuuuute" they are like most of my peers did/do. I got some weird looks in school, for example, when I didn't crush on and didn't even know the names of members of boy bands, so again, in an attempt not to seem defective, I learned their names and picked a "favorite" boy and put posters on my walls, even though I just liked their music and didn't care for the boys themselves. :/ That got tiring pretty fast so I soon gave it up, people thought I was weird anyway, plus the boy band that was hot one minute was lame the next and I kept losing track of who I was supposed to find cute. :roll )
> 
> I get crushes quite easily nowadays (based mostly on personality and sometimes a little bit on looks), but I never dare express them anymore, they're never reciprocated and I don't want to offend guys because I'm old and really not attractive. ops Plus the vast majority of people aren't into asexuals.


So , wait you never felt any sexual attraction to anyone ?.

I am a 26 year old male and my first crush was a girl in middle school. 
She just moved from a different state, her name was Rachel.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Tiktos9 said:


> So , wait you never felt any sexual attraction to anyone ?.


Nope. Nobody real, at least.


----------



## Tiktos9 (May 20, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> Probably in elementary school. There were lots of cute boys in my grade. But even then no one liked me or talked to me.


What about now, do you have anyone ?.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Tiktos9 said:


> What about now, do you have anyone ?.


Sure


----------



## Tiktos9 (May 20, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> Sure


Is that sarcasm or not?.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Tiktos9 said:


> Is that sarcasm or not?.


Bit of both


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

At 5....her name was Ashley.....was a couple, we were adorable lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Tina from about pre-school til 5th grade. I ran across her about a year ago, and she's married with two rug rats now.


----------



## Tiktos9 (May 20, 2017)

farfegnugen said:


> Tina from about pre-school til 5th grade. I ran across her about a year ago, and she's married with two rug rats now.


How old are you now?.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Tiktos9 said:


> So , wait you never felt any sexual attraction to anyone ?


I don't think I have either. I've been attracted to people before, but not in that way. sexual desires are pretty impersonal for me. i can't imagine it being towards a specific person. It's possible I'm asexual as well, but i'm not sure, I don't match all the descriptions of it.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

oh, and on-topic to the thread... i don't remember how old i was for my first crush, probably five or six or so. I remember who it was though. Buddy Blue, from the Color kids.


lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was about 10 years old.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i was kind of guilted to have a crush in middle school, so i question if it was a legit crush.

But sophomore year of high school was the first time i liked someone a **** load


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

2 years old, lol. i had one on someone on TV.

irl....5 yrs old, i think. i liked 2 guys (or boys, i guess) in my class. i held hands w/ one of them, lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think 10 or 11. I recall really wanting to bang this cute 12 year old hispanic boy at camp. He kind of liked me too. Even though I had never done anything sexual, nor seen any porn, my mind was going there.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

If we're talking about first crushes, then mine goes all the way back to Kindergarten.

I can still remember the time I actually gave the girl a pocket full of flowers. They were probably dead, but I guess I thought she'd like them nonetheless.

Those were simpler times.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

My first crush was Steve from Blues Clues. The original one, not the replacement one that was supposed to be the original's brother because he 'went off to college'.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I was in kindergarten when I had my first crush. He was so cute. He reminded me of Devon Sawa from Casper.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Uhhhhh 16.... or was it 17? I don't remember. One of those. But yeah I was really late to the whole "feelings" game. I still rarely get crushes. I guess I am too cynical of everyone to get feelings. >.<


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

in kindergarden, thought this boy named mack was cute. 
my first girl crush was natalie portman, around 13.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I think 10 or 11. I recall really wanting to bang this cute 12 year old hispanic boy at camp. He kind of liked me too. Even though I had never done anything sexual, nor seen any porn, my mind was going there.


i was 12-13 when that started. it's surprising how young it starts.

comprehensive sex ed!!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Kindergarten but it's hard to count it seeing as how little I remember. Fourth grade I recall smiling at her and her smiling back at me. We barely ever talked though. My fifth grade crush I was around a lot more. She had her friend suggest to me that I should ask her out. But I didn't because of fear I guess. Fear that only seems bigger over time.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not sure. I vaguely remember having a "crush" on my neighbors son or my babysitter when I was pretty little 4-7 years old. I remember my babysitter was so pretty omg. I remember she had a pretty face with long dark hair and eyelashes and bangs, maybe some freckles. Sounds like the type of girl I go after now.

The first real crush I had was in middle school. I had a crush on this little geeky boy named Max (the start of this "type" I developed, guys with a medium/small build that seem smart or geeky I guess). I remember he was really smart, always the highest marks in the classes I had with him and he was gentle and kind. I had such a big crush on him, I would creepily watch him all the time but never had the courage to talk to him. I remember I finally go the courage to just ask him to sign my yearbook and I was so happy, I cherished his little note for a while.


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

I was 17 and it was with a friend, no we didn't date.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I think my first real one was when I was about 6 or 7. It's the first time I remember liking a girl as more than a friend, wanting to dress nice for her and stuff. Her name was Elise. And back then I wasn't nearly so awkward, so I actually got to know her. We quickly became best friends and would hang out together at school all the time. I remember the first time I sat at the "girl's table" with her -- at that age when gender segregation was pretty concrete and everyone was afraid of "cooties," hah! Some kids made fun of us for it but we didn't care. We pretended to "date" and declared ourselves King and Queen of the playground. 

Then my family moved away and I never heard from her again.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

When I was 15, sophomore year of high school.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

4th grade


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I had my first crush on a girl that lived on my street. I think I was 6 or 7. I also had plenty of crushes throughout high school. Despite having several highs school crushes I manged to talk to only one girl. It was valentines day in grade 12 and I sent her some roses. It took me a few days to walk up to her locker and introduce myself. She was super happy and attractive. (All the guys wanted to pound her). Anyway we chatted for a while and she gave me her number but in the end I was just too shy to officially ask her out. I saw her in a bar a few years later and I went up and said hi to her and she was happy to see me, but still I didn't have the nerve to ask her out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess my first proper one was on Billy Martin from Good Charlotte when I was 11/12:










Yes I know, predictable.

God their music (at least that one album,) is cringe now listening back.

But there was this boy in school a bit before that, who I thought was cool. I don't think it was really a crush though, I don't know. Precrush maybe.

Had another debatable crush on a guy when I was 12 that I think was more because we became friends/penpals and someone told me he liked me and then he told me they were telling the truth (he yelled it at me, and I was freaked out so pretended not to hear,) so I was like 'hmm...' But we met on holiday in France and lived far away from each other in the UK.

Then another debatable one when I was 13 on a girl because she liked Green Day and was alternative. So I became weirdly obsessed with her from afar for a while. At one point I kept talking about her with my dad and he was like ':| ... why'

Finally when I was about 14/15 I definitely had a crush on this one guy in school. My best friend started dating him, and the crush I had after that one lol... (but she didn't know about the second one) Tbf the next one was a 20 year old uni student and they went out for two or so weeks before she broke up with him, and he seemed more upset about it than she was (we were 16.)

There were quite a few musicians and some anime/video game characters (although sometimes more just physical attraction without a crush, as such.) At one point when I was 16/17/18 I was really obsessed with Patrick Wolf though. I started naming various fictional characters I wrote Tristan lmfao:






I remember changing my msn messenger profile picture to him from this music video below (I know me, so I can guess it would have probably been a screenshot of somewhere around 0:35 seconds in,) and had like song lyrics as something on there... Status? I don't remember msn well now but I remember the song lyrics were somewhere around because this girl I knew decided to insult them (and the guy because obviously this guy isn't supposed to be attractive at all™)






He was really cute back then.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sheska said:


> Oh gods, mine was when I was 12 and it lasted, unrequited, until I was in my early 20s. I found out a few years ago that the guy ended up in jail, got hooked on some heavy duty stuff and lost his leg as a result of blood infection, must've been from a dirty needle. He died not long after.


Damn


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I think i was about 9 or 10


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

On a fictional character? The earliest I remember was probably like 4. On a real person? 1st grade. So, like 6 or 7.


----------



## sugarsnappea (May 23, 2017)

Probably in pre-school. I do remember having crushes in K-1 but I don't remember who. I've always had crushes early. I think part of it had to do with who was in my class since I always had a crush on a classmate that usually lasted for that year or however long we were in the same class for. First crush I actually remember was Jimmy in year 2. I flip flopped between two guys pretty much all of elementary, Jimmy and Steven. One thing they had in common was that they were really laid back, one of the "cool kids", and generally nice.


----------



## sugarsnappea (May 23, 2017)

First celeb crush though was totally Jesse McCartney haha. Beautiful Soul. Goddamn, I was 7. He's 10 years older than me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

When someone dropped a handtruck on me in the wholesale fruit and vegetable market.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

elementary school. Can't remember the year though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It used to really confuse me when children were attracted to children (or anyone.) I've realised this is the norm now but I never was and when people insisted I had to find a boyfriend when I was like 10 or so I was like 'wut...' Lots of kids would pretend to get married too which did not interest me.

I remember watching a World Cup (football,) match at school and David Beckham at one point was topless (I think it was him,) and this girl in the year below was like 'at least we got to see David Beckham shirtless' to her friends and I was just thinking 'why would that be appealing? =S'


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It used to really confuse me when children were attracted to children, I've realised this is the norm now but I never was and when people insisted I had to find a boyfriend I was like 'wut...' Lots of kids would pretend to get married too which did not interest me.


When I was little I thought I was supposed to marry my brother when we grew up. I seriously believed people married their siblings. And I felt kind of bad because I didn't like him that way, and so I told him. Awkward. ;_;

For what it's worth, I also had no clue how people knew what side of the road to drive on...I was a rather stupid child.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> When I was little I thought I was supposed to marry my brother when we grew up. I seriously believed people married their siblings. And I felt kind of bad because I didn't like him that way, and so I told him. Awkward. ;_;
> 
> For what it's worth, I also had no clue how people knew what side of the road to drive on...I was a rather stupid child.


Yeah, lots of awkward moments when you're a kid. One time I was discussing with my mum and brother what I heard sex was (anal sex,) and when my younger brother realised I was disgusted by it, he was like 'I'm going to do that to you' because he didn't get the significance of what sex was (this would have been a good memory to repress lol,) and I don't think I did either really, and I was like EWWWWWWWWWW and ran away. And then my mum was like 'that's not what sex is.' But she didn't actually explain what sex was at that point and I guess I wasn't that interested or something.

I think in the end my mum finally explained properly (using video tapes,) when I asked her something like if mum's get pregnant how are the kids biologically linked to their dads.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> When I was little I thought I was supposed to marry my brother when we grew up. I seriously believed people married their siblings. And I felt kind of bad because I didn't like him that way, and so I told him. Awkward. ;_;
> 
> For what it's worth, *I also had no clue how people knew what side of the road to drive on...I was a rather stupid child*.


lol same here.


----------



## simplewrite (Apr 7, 2016)

My first real crush was when I was around 9 or 10. He was the winner of the school's spelling bee, and I thought that was sooooo hot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

regimes said:


> i was 12-13 when that started. it's surprising how young it starts.
> 
> comprehensive sex ed!!


Hmm I think I was probably 23 when I had those thoughts (yeah I know, but I'm abnormal.) Though maybe there were a couple of occasions at 19/20 not sure. I thought about kissing a bit earlier than that too I think.
And of course I had 'oh my god they're so hot,' thoughts before then too (but that'd end there.)

Mostly before then I only fantasised about other people. That's still mostly what I do too, since that's how my sexuality developed I guess. Was kind of like 'they're hot... Now who can I mentally pair them off with that fits.' I personally find that very depressing. Even though I suppose I was involved, just vicariously.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

simplewrite said:


> My first real crush was when I was around 9 or 10. He was the winner of the school's spelling bee, and I thought that was sooooo hot.


hahaha xD


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Mostly before then I only fantasised about other people. That's still mostly what I do too, since that's how my sexuality developed I guess. Was kind of like 'they're hot... Now who can I mentally pair them off with that fits.' I personally find that very depressing. Even though I suppose I was involved, just vicariously.


That's how I've always been...it's always just seemed weird and a turnoff to fantasize situations involving myself. Just one time I can think of I tried imagining myself with an anime character I was attracted to and...bleh. Killed the mood. Makes me feel pretty disgusted to envision myself like that, or at all, really. :| (I abhor putting myself in any of my writing, too.)

It doesn't depress me since for me these vicarious scenarios just always seemed "normal," but it does make me rather sad that it's yet another sign I'll never be in a relationship. :/

(I'm not stalking your replies, BTW...just found it interesting that I'm not the only one who does this. ops )


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

Early last year, he's my first real sincere crush, despite having had a complicated short-lived relationship with someone else prior. 

I've never felt the same way about anyone else I've ever met in person, I've never been enamored. I miss seeing his face and being in close proximity and talking about music. If I see him again, I'll probably fall in love all over again.. doesn't help that he's super kind and attractive and handsome and cute and smart. Dx


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Roughly a year and a half ago; September, 2015. Wondered what that warm and fuzzy feeling was when I was around this cute guy. Goddamn, why did he have to be straight. :doh


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> That's how I've always been...it's always just seemed weird and a turnoff to fantasize situations involving myself. Just one time I can think of I tried imagining myself with an anime character I was attracted to and...bleh. Killed the mood. Makes me feel pretty disgusted to envision myself like that, or at all, really. :| (I abhor putting myself in any of my writing, too.)
> 
> It doesn't depress me since for me these vicarious scenarios just always seemed "normal," but it does make me rather sad that it's yet another sign I'll never be in a relationship. :/
> 
> (I'm not stalking your replies, BTW...just found it interesting that I'm not the only one who does this. ops )


There are many people who do, often asexual, and often fantasise about fictional characters (personally I usually use real people who are famous these days and tweak their personality/back story etc.) People talk about this kind of thing a lot on Aven (I always end up getting linked to that site while searching various things..)

http://www.asexuality.org/en/topic/112825-autochorissexualaegosexual-heard-of-it/

I don't use any of these terms because even in that thread people are obsessed with this idea of 'it's arousal related to the scenario, not attraction to people.' Like they're trying to fit themselves and others neatly into the asexuality label at all costs. I just have no interest in that, it's supposed to be descriptive not prescriptive, and I'm also very attracted to people personally.

http://www.asexuality.org/en/topic/89291-fantasies-about-other-people/

http://www.asexuality.org/en/topic/...al-fantasies-only-about-fictional-characters/

http://www.asexuality.org/en/topic/36483-not-inserting-yourself-into-your-own-sexual-fantasies/

http://www.asexuality.org/en/topic/...-do-you-think-about-when-masturbating/?page=1

etc.

I used to find it mildly disgusting/off putting in third person I think.. Still do imagining certain things at times. But in first person (and third person,) it's mostly just difficult for me, like I have to really focus and put in effort and it's not as mentally stimulating. It can feel like work. My imagination is also much less vivid these days then it used to be generally so it's more difficult anyway.

Occasionally now, I can get lost in a daydream about myself and someone else, but that happens semi conciously. If I focus too much I get jolted out of the immersion (this happens with non sexual daydreams too.)


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

I feel like there might have been one boy before this, but the first crush I really remember was on a girl in my fourth grade class, so I would have been 8-9. She had short, sleek dark brown hair and really dainty features. IIRC, she got in trouble pretty regularly in school, but she was a sweetheart with me and my best friend for all of fourth grade. I know she was in the foster system and I think her parents got pregnant with their own kid that year, so I have no idea where she ended up after that. My family moved literally the day the school year ended and I haven't seen her since.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm I think I was probably 23 when I had those thoughts (yeah I know, but I'm abnormal.) Though maybe there were a couple of occasions at 19/20 not sure. I thought about kissing a bit earlier than that too I think.
> And of course I had 'oh my god they're so hot,' thoughts before then too (but that'd end there.)
> 
> Mostly before then I only fantasised about other people. That's still mostly what I do too, since that's how my sexuality developed I guess. Was kind of like 'they're hot... Now who can I mentally pair them off with that fits.' I personally find that very depressing. Even though I suppose I was involved, just vicariously.


that's not really abnormal though. have you ever wondered if you were asexual or demisexual?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

regimes said:


> that's not really abnormal though. have you ever wondered if you were asexual or demisexual?


Yes I used to go by gray asexual but nobody knew what it meant, and I didn't want it confused with asexual (which started to happen,) now I think it's too limiting in a way and doesn't adequately describe what's going on with my sexuality, so it's easier not to label it for now. I feel kind of like asexual would be a full stop for me, and I'm trying to understand myself better, and hopefully one day have some kind of sex that I can enjoy lol. :/


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yes I used to go by gray asexual but nobody knew what it meant, and I didn't want it confused with asexual (which started to happen,) now I think it's too limiting in a way and doesn't adequately describe what's going on with my sexuality so it's easier not to label it for now.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Third grade, so I would've been eight or nine. Ellie something. Ellie Savage? 

She was red-haired, short, and hated me. Turns out it was a good look into a great deal of my future crushes as well.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I think on my 1st grade teacher, Mrs. Steinhauser. She was so hot, man.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

I can't really remember. I had puppy-love a lot as a kid. I remember a girl named Nicole. That was like 2nd grade? Maybe I'm misremembering, but she was an early crush.


I also remember being really little and liking Ariel and Smurfette. Lol. Yes, cartoon characters that both lacked vaginas.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

First crush I was about 8. It was doomed. So was my second crush at 10. 

My crush that I had at 11... I married him two days ago. We had a close friendship from 11-17, then he moved away and we lost touch for ten years, partially because we were homeschooled and weren't approved to be together. His family even told me he was dead at one point. When I found him again I was married. We kept in touch, my late husband had a terminal illness, and we decided we would be together after he died. My late husband was fine with this. 

My current husband was my first real love.


----------



## jjs90301 (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh, I had celebrity crushes and all that when I was young....

But 6th grade was the real deal.
Because what pubescent 12-year-old boy doesn't love 14-year-old ASSets.
Just kidding, she was a sweetheart.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

9 years old. A boy in my class.

My first cartoon crush was Buzz Lightyear. I still like him to be honest ..lol
Used to watch him on "Buzz Lightyear of star command" as a kid


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My elementary school janitor. He was fit, muscular and brawny. He's middle aged, experienced, bald and an earring on one ear. He always wears all white, usually white pants and a tight white tee showing off his rippling muscular frame and arms. He also has white eyebrows to show his wisdom and experience in life. What always gets me are his soulful blue eyes. When he stares into my soul and smirk, oh my... :b


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

1st or 2nd grade. #1 of 2 asian twins, sometimes #2. Then a dirty blonde girl, then many others all of which i never tried to get or gotten. Waaahhhh


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i used to have a few of those classic crushes on those popular girls in school lol, but my first actual crush that lasted longer than a month happened when i was 15, her name was Emily and amazingly enough, she actually liked me too.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I had so many crushes when I was a kid/teenager that I can't remember my first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

thomasjune said:


> I had so many crushes when I was a kid/teenager that I can't remember my first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh my first crush was actually in kindergarten/1st/2nd grade. It seems I was always pretty hypersexual and have this memory of smothering him under the bed in the dormitory. It might be a dream or it might have really happened but that memory is too meddled so I am not sure. I do remember him and his mommy coming in the next day probably telling on me so that adds on to it probably being what really happened. Then it happened again in 3rd grade with someone else and then again in 4th grade and in 5th and 6th and so on! 

What I have most memory of is being really social and hyperloving in 1st/2nd grade, or maybe that was kindergarten - I'm not sure but it's the same place where I smothered that cutie! I was so social, I remember playing outside in the garden with several girlfriends and inside I was eating with them at the table and going around the room kissing each boy on their heads like snow white and the seven dwarfs. I also remember having my ear pulled by the teacher when I was crushing on another cutie and laughing while the teacher was talking. It's amazing to be able to remember so much and I was so young. I did remember getting very shy when those men came to take our pictures though, I would wait by my locker because I thought everyone had to wait by their locker. I was wrong, they were standing in line and the few girls by their locker were just standing there by luck.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> At 5....her name was Ashley.....was a couple, we were adorable lol.


Imagines* dawwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Probably like 11 or 12


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I was 13 when I had a crush on Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

13. Gave up at the first moment I felt it. It was overwhelming. Nobody liked me. Couldn't handle it so I had to dig my feelings own grave.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

When I was 6 I had a crush on a friend called Lucy. It set the pattern for the rest of my life. I remember we were playing a game in the school playground when another boy came over and said "Oi, stop playing with her. She's my girlfriend." Of course we were in infant school, so the whole idea of anyone actually having a real boyfriend/girlfriend was just silly, but pretty much every woman I've ever been interested in has been in a relationship.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Around 9 or 10. Sister had a friend with the preeettiest eyes and a nice body, few years older than me. Her little sis had a big crush on me though so it was kinda awkward.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

My first gal crush was around age 7 on a super cute girl in the grade above. Pretty blonde hair, baby blue eyes. My first dude crush was around the age of 13 on a super tall guy in the grade above with wavy blonde hair and these gorgeous walnut (????) eyes. I never really got crushes to often though and these were the only ones I can recall from my early years.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

first adolescent crush, eighth grade. fast forward to today, I've still never had a girlfriend or a "dating life"


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol.. probably 5 or something...idk. I started early. I was trying to think how many Ive had and I guess its kind of an uncountable number.


Kinda funny really. I guess thats one thing Im good at.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I had crushes all the time when I was little. My first crush was probably at age 4-5, the earliest real crush I can think of was a neighborhood girl who I though was very pretty. She was actually my best friend's sister and he knew I liked her. I'd get very shy around her and usually just admire her from afar. As I got older I would make it very obious to her friends that I liked her so they'd tell her but I would never tell her I liked her, I just wanted to see her reaction. She didn't like me back and I later discovered that her best friend had a crush on me.

She's still my neighbor and lets just say there's no way in hell I'd ever go out with her now. Thank god she didn't like me back lol, such a shame how bad she ended up.


----------

